# Where can I get replacement toe spikes for specialized mtb shoes?



## br8kmywindo (Mar 10, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get some replacement toe spikes for my shoes? One mysteriously came loose and disappeared!


----------



## chameleoneel (Mar 31, 2007)

Either direct from Specialized or through your local Specialized dealer.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

M5 bolt + some stacked washers = cheap and easy replacement toes spikes. From stuff you likely have kicking around the parts bin.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Are they the same as football cleats? If so, go to your local sports store and pick up a bunch for cheaper than you'll pay for "specialty" cycling cleats.

***Edit, just tried a cleat from an old pair of football shoes on my mountain bike shoes and it was a perfect fit. So there is another option for replacement cleats***


----------



## br8kmywindo (Mar 10, 2009)

*thanks nubster!!!!*

Took your advice and got some "soccer" replacement cleats. Worked perfect. Thanks again! br8mywindo


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Very cool. Glad it worked. Now I need to go out and follow my own advice...lol


----------



## heythorp (Aug 12, 2005)

I just threw out about 5 pairs of them. Never found a need for the spikes in 15 years of riding.

Didn't even think there was value to them to try to sell them or heck I would have given them to you.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, I don't really know if the ones on my shoes help or not. I just keep them on there in case I have to kick someone in the face or feel like spontaneously breaking out into a tap dance routine out in the parking lot.


----------

